# Killzone video



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I found this video on youtube and thought it was very informative. Some of you may have seen it before. Good info on killing big pigs.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

awesome video answering why so many hogs get away, gut shot!

Thanks for taking the time to put the video togeter.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Good video BS, it confirmed what I have thought about expandables AND why I don't shoot them....WW


----------

